

Your Optimal Creativity Time May Be the Opposite of Your Optimal Cognitive Time - bigiain
http://www.thepassivevoice.com/12/2012/your-optimal-creativity-time-may-be-the-opposite-of-your-optimal-cognitive-time/?buffer_share=62609

======
xyzzy123
Full link to paper is here:
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/13546783.2011.62...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/13546783.2011.625663)

If you want to do the MEQ (morningness/eveningness) questionnaire they gave to
their students, a copy is here:

[http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/10/6/2131219/ModifiedMEQ-S...](http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/10/6/2131219/ModifiedMEQ-
SA-Terman.pdf)

As a self-identified evening person, usually I reserve mornings for phone
calls, emails and banging out TODO list (e.g. acting on decisions already
made).

If I'm to believe this study, I should perhaps try more "big picture" thinking
in the mornings rather than at midnight...

------
dchmiel
I'd like to see some researchers in the field of psychology and physiology
take these existing theories and knowledge of human body and begin to see if
we can measure in daily life.

If we had a tool that would let us know when we were most productive to do
certain tasks we could prioritize tasks accordingly. We'd greatly improve
efficiency in our tasks by doing them at times that are reported to be most
effect by the tool.

It's ambitious and very broad, but if we're going into the realm of monitoring
our appliances, cars, schools, etc why not try to monitor and utilize that
data to make ourselves more effective?

